# Anyone with "Haken" experience?



## double13

Hello,

I'm a Canadian who used to work in Japan for 2 yrs working as a full time employee.

Thinking of going back to work and considering "Haken" (contract worker). 

Does anyone have an experience working as a Haken?

Would like to know if there is any issue with obtaining Working Visa (assuming I am qualified for the job.)

Considering Rikunabi which is a big Haken company.


Another related question is,
as a Haken, I know you are paid hourly (no bonus, no transport allowance, no benefits), however I heard some do have medical insurance. Any information on this?

Anyone who has worked with any Haken company, I would appreciate some info!

Thanks so much!

double13


----------



## lorgnette

Would like to know if there is any issue with obtaining Working Visa (assuming I am qualified for the job.)
Once accepted, the company will send all particulars for the COE. There is no issues if Immigration does not find any discrepancies. We received COE within 3 weeks a couple days before the NY holidays.

As a Haken, yes you are paid hourly, some companies pay at a certain date in the second month and you can negotiate for bonus depending on projects/applications. 

Often contract includes transport allowance (submitted as expenses end of month- e.g., green car privileges is a great perk). Yes, it included medical and dental insurance for the family, and I recommend that you ask for it. You might have discovered, Japanese insurance has a wide coverage (with annual medical check up if you are there more than 12 mths).


----------

